# Raijintek Wasserkühlung im NZXT Gehäuse?



## KingTim99 (21. Juli 2018)

*Raijintek Wasserkühlung im NZXT Gehäuse?*

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen ob es möglich ist, die Raijintek Orcus RGB Komplett-Wasserkühlung im NZXT S340 Elite unterzubringen? Dort ist ja eine Montage in der Gehäusefront vorgesehen und vielleicht kann mir ja jemand sagen ob es da Probleme gibt (Länge der Schläuche usw.).


----------



## Gast20190527 (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raijintek Wasserkühlung im NZXT Gehäuse?*

die 240er passt rein, mehr platz haste nicht vorne


----------

